# Dynasty's year long build off



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Ok all Dynasty member's! Jeff and I had the idea of starting a seperate thread for our year long build off we have going because it seems like it keeps gettin lost in our home thread between current builds and other stuff going on in there. With such a long timeline its easy to forget, so here's a thread based on just that! Remember guys this doesnt end til february and plaques will be sent out to the winners of each catagory, so there's time! here's the list for a reminder! 
1. Lowrider
2. Truck
3. Motorcycle
4. Hot rod
5. Tuner
6. Engine
7. Any vehicle any style built the same year you were born

So for those that have been on the grind....post em up! :thumbsup:


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

only for dynasty members? probably a dumb ass question haha


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

yeszir! only Dynasty for this one! but spectators are greatly appreciated!


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

damn its cool tho haha yall put out some good shit so i cant wait to see the progress on these cars/trucks/ hell whatever all of you are buildng but good luck to all!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hocknberry said:


> yeszir! only Dynasty for this one! but spectators are greatly appreciated!


 I HAVE A DOCTORS DEGREE IN SPECTATORSHIP.. 
A YEAR LONG BUILDOFF? WHO EVER HEARD OF SUCH A THING.. BUILDOFF'S ARE SAPPOSED TO BE 30 TO 60 DAYS TOP'S...


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

so far A lowrider and a Tuner for the year long build off...


Lowrider










Tuner


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hay hock there was suppost to be a hot rod/muscle car build, i built a hot rod, and now im building a muscle car. just wanted to get that cleared up.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is my list.
BIKE--chopper









HotRod--57 Nomad









Year I Was Born--1979 Firebird









Engine--1/16th 426 Hemi









Truck--nissan hardbody









Muscle Car--69 dodge charger--General Lee.









Tuner--supra----Lowrider--it will be either the 70 monty or the 63 impala--not sure yet.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

my work so far for the hot rod cat...


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

could i put the s-dime in this?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

owenart714 said:


> so far A lowrider and a Tuner for the year long build off...
> 
> 
> Lowrider


loving this 67! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

richphotos said:


> could i put the s-dime in this?


yes please do. that is one clean ass S-10.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

chevyguy97 said:


> yes please do. that is one clean ass S-10.


 Killer, I will enter the s-dime in there then. 
I'm confused about something, Is it optional to enter a car for each category, or is it required? cause i dont think I have time to do something from each one LMAO


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

richphotos said:


> Killer, I will enter the s-dime in there then.
> I'm confused about something, Is it optional to enter a car for each category, or is it required? cause i dont think I have time to do something from each one LMAO


just build as many as you can, you don't have to build them all, but if your going to build somthing anyways might as well build somthing off of the list. i am tring to build them all, but i know most people will not beable to. so just build what ya want.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

that 67 aint no joke...clean. like that blue roadster with stags too. ..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

That 67 is the deal.. love that color on it..what's it called?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> I HAVE A DOCTORS DEGREE IN SPECTATORSHIP..
> A YEAR LONG BUILDOFF? WHO EVER HEARD OF SUCH A THING.. BUILDOFF'S ARE SAPPOSED TO BE 30 TO 60 DAYS TOP'S...


LOL your a fool markie!! and there is 7 catagories not 1 for a wagon build off i barely made!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

richphotos said:


> could i put the s-dime in this?


thats does fall into the truck catagory rich! so YES! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> hay hock there was suppost to be a hot rod/muscle car build, i built a hot rod, and now im building a muscle car. just wanted to get that cleared up.


well get building! i know jeff and i got this all together, but i dont remember if the 2 were in the same catagory?! would make sence for hot rod and muscle car to be a different catagory?! JEFF...step in on this one brother!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

richphotos said:


> Killer, I will enter the s-dime in there then.
> I'm confused about something, Is it optional to enter a car for each category, or is it required? cause i dont think I have time to do something from each one LMAO


there are no requirements on this at all rich, and for the rest of the fam!! but the more you get done the more you have a chance at taking home a plaque and bragging rights!! as for time.....lots of it for now!!! ends in feb.!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> well get building! i know jeff and i got this all together, but i dont remember if the 2 were in the same catagory?! would make sence for hot rod and muscle car to be a different catagory?! JEFF...step in on this one brother!!


well it's not two diff catagorys it's just one hotrod/muscle car, but i just wanted to clear the up, you can either build a hotrod or a muscle car, and they will be in the same catagorys, but i am going to build both, i built a hotrod, now im building a muscle car. lol


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Im gonna start a the top of the list and just try work my way down. This will be for my lowrider catagory it will have adjustable suspension and i will show step by step on building my suspension. Ill keep my step by step on my thread but will post a few here.









Heres a sketch of what im hoping to acomplish


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

nice homie, can't wait to learn how to build adjustable suspension. nice drawing.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

arturo rios said:


> Im gonna start a the top of the list and just try work my way down. This will be for my lowrider catagory it will have adjustable suspension and i will show step by step on building my suspension. Ill keep my step by step on my thread but will post a few here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOIN THE FIREWALL/COWL IS A BITCH!! IM SURE WHAT EVER YOU COME UP WITH WILL BE BAD ASS ..CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR SUSPENSOIN TOO..:thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats a killer monte you got there716 Layin Low. Doors are just killer like how its turning out. Its gonna be alot of work for me but it will top all my previous builds. Im planning on the body lifting of the frame also. just gotta find some smaller servos than the ones Ive used . im planning on having 5 servos to operate all the moves I want. Ill be workin on the frame first and ill post them up as i go along. I plan on building a few from the other catagries but Ill be concentrated on this one.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn dude, that's a serious build. swinging for the fences!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok im going to enter the lowrider build off part of the year long build off, i know for sure i won't win, caues ya'll are some bad ass lowrider builders and ya'll gots mad love from me on them. but i am going to build a lowrider just so that i can say i built everything on the list, that's my main goal. so ya'll keep the killer ass lowrider building UP. nice work guys. but i gots them trucks for ya, that's my department. lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> ok im going to enter the lowrider build off part of the year long build off, i know for sure i won't win, caues ya'll are some bad ass lowrider builders and ya'll gots mad love from me on them. but i am going to build a lowrider just so that i can say i built everything on the list, that's my main goal. so ya'll keep the killer ass lowrider building UP. nice work guys. _but i gots them trucks for ya, that's my department. lol_


HA!! not if i finish american toyota!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> HA!! not if i finish american toyota!! :biggrin:


yeah IF. lol---can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> yeah IF. lol---can't wait to see it finished.


me either! i been bouncin around the list, i need to focus and do 1 at a time, but i cant!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

arturo rios said:


> Thats a killer monte you got there716 Layin Low. Doors are just killer like how its turning out. Its gonna be alot of work for me but it will top all my previous builds. Im planning on the body lifting of the frame also. just gotta find some smaller servos than the ones Ive used . im planning on having 5 servos to operate all the moves I want. Ill be workin on the frame first and ill post them up as i go along. I plan on building a few from the other catagries but Ill be concentrated on this one.


THANKS BRO...I CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR MONTE ALL FINISHED UP ..ILL BE WATCHIN THE WHOLE WAY THRU..ALL THEM SERVO'S AN STUFF IS GONNA BR OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> me either! i been bouncin around the list, i need to focus and do 1 at a time, but i cant!


LMAO SAME HERE..IMA FLIP FLOPPER....LOL...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

chevyguy97 said:


> ok im going to enter the lowrider build off part of the year long build off, i know for sure i won't win, caues ya'll are some bad ass lowrider builders and ya'll gots mad love from me on them. but i am going to build a lowrider just so that i can say i built everything on the list, that's my main goal. so ya'll keep the killer ass lowrider building UP. nice work guys. but i gots them trucks for ya, that's my department. lol


DONT BE SHY DO IT UP MAN....I KNOW YOULL DO A GREAT JOB....AN THEM TRUCKS YOU BUILD ARE SICK...MIGHT BE HITTIN YA UP FOR SOME POINTERS...I HAVENT BUILT A TRUCK IN FOREVER..BUT I WILL FOR THIS BUILD OFF...IM GONNA TRY TO BUILD ALL OF THEN ON THE LIST EVEN A RICE BURNER....LOL...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i've been under cover building for the list...... i plan on building "american toyota" for trucks...i got an acura sprayed and close for TUNER.....i have a gibson i MAY do for the engine build...then drop it into a.......66 nova? a '39 wagon rod i been messin with, for the year you were born....a 1980 firebird "sportwagon" "gseeds" style!! then the every day 64 impala for lowrider of the year! i have been tryin the tingos guts for a while and i think i finally got close to doin it rightthis time?!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> me either! i been bouncin around the list, i need to focus and do 1 at a time, but i cant!


same here, i have jumped from the nissan hardbody, to the impala, now to the general lee, and im also working on a dually for darius. but i will get them all done somtime. just a little work on each one. so i know what ya mean. lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> DONT BE SHY DO IT UP MAN....I KNOW YOULL DO A GREAT JOB....AN THEM TRUCKS YOU BUILD ARE SICK...MIGHT BE HITTIN YA UP FOR SOME POINTERS...I HAVENT BUILT A TRUCK IN FOREVER..BUT I WILL FOR THIS BUILD OFF...IM GONNA TRY TO BUILD ALL OF THEN ON THE LIST EVEN A RICE BURNER....LOL...


i will do my best, just tring to think of some things to do to it, not really sure what car im building for the lowrider build. but o well i will think of somthing. lol
yeah i will do my best to help ya in anyway i can on that truck of yours. lmk.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> i've been under cover building for the list...... i plan on building "american toyota" for trucks...i got an acura sprayed and close for TUNER.....i have a gibson i MAY do for the engine build...then drop it into a.......66 nova? a '39 wagon rod i been messin with, for the year you were born....a 1980 firebird "sportwagon" "gseeds" style!! then the every day 64 impala for lowrider of the year! i have been tryin the tingos guts for a while and i think i finally got close to doin it rightthis time?!


look'n good hock. look'n really good. i likes.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well this is a little up date on the Year Long Engine Build, i got the engine in the frame and all wired, and hoses run.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yaws year long builds are lookin' good Fam ! That "Tingo" interior is lookin' *SWEEEEEET *!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

General Lee painted, this is for the year long muscle car build, and i got the wheels painted, still got to add the decales, but it needs to dry for a couple of days.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Okay I am soo in this.

First..............my hot rod entry. 1953 Studebaker set up as Carrera Panamericana racer. All Corvette running gear and a 427. 




























And my truck entry. I know I'm going to be up against a shitload of lowered trucks in this class, especially this being a lowrider type club, but I'm up for the challenge. 1934 Ford pick-up flatbed. It's going to have plenty of real wood, an awesome Ardun flathead. and a dually rear axle. Chopped four inches and will be mildly weathered. Lots done since these pics, new ones soon.




























Whatever engine turns out best when this is near over I'll enter for that class. I DO have a lowrider entry. However. I'm torn between two possible projects so it will have to stay Top Secret until I get things figured out. More soon.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

truck looks good homie.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Update: Mexican blanket done. Basswood side boards, sides and rear of the deck frame. They were stained with burnt sienna and raw sienna acrylic craft paints. I filled the spare tire well and I'm having difficulty making the fender look like nothing was there. Grill looking good. I've got a great banjo steering wheel from some diecast that's really going to look good in this. More soon.


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

*For my tuner entry Suspension update: more in my thread.*


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Jantrix said:


> Update: Mexican blanket done. Basswood side boards, sides and rear of the deck frame. They were stained with burnt sienna and raw sienna acrylic craft paints. I filled the spare tire well and I'm having difficulty making the fender look like nothing was there. Grill looking good. I've got a great banjo steering wheel from some diecast that's really going to look good in this. More soon.


man im love'n that mexican blanket, you get that from james. lol. looks good man i like this build.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

chevyguy97 said:


> man im love'n that mexican blanket, you get that from james. lol. looks good man i like this build.


Nope I made that. Fabric markers on a very thin piece of white fabric.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Biulds lookin clean homies,allways cool when a club comes together and put it down...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> General Lee painted, this is for the year long muscle car build, and i got the wheels painted, still got to add the decales, but it needs to dry for a couple of days.


nice detail with the black on the wheels matt! you are killin the list so far!! nice work for the rest who have posted up as well!! good to see the ball rollin on this!!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, since I am in the truck part of this, I will show the progress in here too


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man that truck is coming along very well, love the detail init. going to have to step my game up on my nissan hardbody. keep up the killer work bro.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

richphotos said:


>


nice!! im diggin the tank and traps!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Been working on making my 69 charger into a general lee, and you can't build a general lee with out some stickers. Next is the interior, gota get some tan paint.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> Been working on making my 69 charger into a general lee, and you can't build a general lee with out some stickers. Next is the interior, gota get some tan paint.


the general is lookin good matt, but IMO...i woulda dithed the top flag and go for the older WCC charger that had the american flag up date?! your call, but that top is gonna be loved or HATED! :h5:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i don't want to start no BULL SHIT over the flag on the roof, i am building a model of the general lee, not tring to start somthing over it. i understand how some feel about the flag, but i did not design the car im just putting it together. love it or hate it, it's just how it is.
here is a quick little mock up pic of the car on the frame.


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

chevyguy97 said:


> i don't want to start no BULL SHIT over the flag on the roof, i am building a model of the general lee, not tring to start somthing over it. i understand how some feel about the flag, but i did not design the car im just putting it together. love it or hate it, it's just how it is.
> here is a quick little mock up pic of the car on the frame.




it just wouldnt be the same if that flag wasnt on the roof! great looking general bro!:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

base905 said:


> it just wouldnt be the same if that flag wasnt on the roof! great looking general bro!:thumbsup::h5:


this is true! i just had to give matt shit! looks like he got a lil huffy?! calm down matthew! all in good fun!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

chevyguy97 said:


> i don't want to start no BULL SHIT over the flag on the roof, i am building a model of the general lee, not tring to start somthing over it. i understand how some feel about the flag, but i did not design the car im just putting it together. love it or hate it, it's just how it is.
> here is a quick little mock up pic of the car on the frame.


How about some more pics of the single cab in the back with the Escalade clip on it?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

chevyguy97 said:


> i don't want to start no BULL SHIT over the flag on the roof, i am building a model of the general lee, not tring to start somthing over it. i understand how some feel about the flag, but i did not design the car im just putting it together. love it or hate it, it's just how it is.
> here is a quick little mock up pic of the car on the frame.


How about some more pics of the single cab in the back with the Escalade clip on it?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> this is true! i just had to give matt shit! looks like he got a lil huffy?! calm down matthew! all in good fun!


it's cool hock, im not huffy over it, i just did not want to see this turn into some LayitLow BS, caues you know how little things like this can get blown out around here. i remember rite after i joined LiL, i posted a pic of a general lee that i built and some people had some not so nice comments onit and i just did not want to go there again. i want to rep DYNASTY to the fullest with out hurting our rep.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

MKD904 said:


> How about some more pics of the single cab in the back with the Escalade clip on it?


here is a quick little pic of the truck u wanted to see.







100_6100.JPG


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Another update. Firewall smoothed and decaled. Hood is BMF'd and then roughed for a bare metal look. Stein shifter top from the Beer Wagon. And the color of the grill surround is what this model will be done in with flames done in flat black and silver.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Damn homie that's look'n good. keep up the great work. this is going to be one nice truck.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Last pics before she's under glass. Critiques welcome.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Your missing the engine  LMAO, looks awesome bro


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice look so far! i like the idea of the bare metal look on the hood!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

damn that looks good, can't wait to see it with the motor init. love the wood bed, looks rite onit.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

General lee TAGGED.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got the interior done on the General lee, i cut the head rest off of the seats and built my own console, but it's done, now i gota finish the body, glass etc..............


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

chevyguy97 said:


> got the interior done on the General lee, i cut the head rest off of the seats and built my own console, but it's done, now i gota finish the body, glass etc..............


bad ass bro good work


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

The General looks like it's coming along very well.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Jantrix said:


> Last pics before she's under glass. Critiques welcome.





chevyguy97 said:


> got the interior done on the General lee, i cut the head rest off of the seats and built my own console, but it's done, now i gota finish the body, glass etc..............




these are coming along great! very nice work from the both of you guys!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks mr. prezident. i am still working on getting the general finished, got the back glass in, now im working on putting the front glass in, and i think that's all there left todo before putting the body and frame together. hoped to have this one done middle of the week.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

got my imp, low rider done

so first up is a 67 impala vert. wich has a scrach boot on it..its paint is a candy brandy wine hok over gold. the hood is smooth...next up is a crx wich i did a rep. of a 1:1 i had in the 90's


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that impy looks clean as hell chris. very nice, and that crx is clean too, good job on making it look like the one in them pic's.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Just the good ol' boys,--- never meaning no harm,--- beats all you ever saw, been in trouble with the law since the day they were born. EVERYBODY. lol sorry i got all caught up in the moment.
Well the General Lee is all finished.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks good bro!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

that looks awesome fam!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

some outside pic's.








and a quick little jump. had to test it out. lol








but it still looked good even after the jump.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Where is everyone at, is anyone building anything off of the list, if so post up some progress.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

I finished this today. One last detail to add is a sign that will go on the stake sides that will say "L&R Original Parts Rescue". I'll knock that out tomorrow.
The kit was a vintage AMT 34 kit (thanks Clay) with the Ardun flattie from the Revell Ford F-1. The bed is balsa and the rest of the wood parts are basswood. The mexican blacket is scratch made and the cab has a 4.5 scale inch chop. This will be mated with the trailer that I built earlier in the year, which will be filled with all sorts of great vintage salvaged junk. Enough talk - on to the pics.


































Comments and critiques are kindly welcome.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

no critiques here! that turned out nice!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that truck is bad ass jantrix. very nice. great job. i likes.


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Finished with my import build for the year long build.. more pics in my thread!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Owenart, dude that skyline is killer bro! You teasing, or........ more pics?


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Guys, sorry about the slow progress on the s-dime, been swamped lately with other stuff, hope to have it done by the end of july


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

more pictures in my thread bro! its under endlessprojeks...or my website http://www.modelscientists.blogspot.com


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

owenart714 said:


> Finished with my import build for the year long build.. more pics in my thread!


well, i had an acura about done...but now it looks like i gotta do somethin else to top this!! nice build!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well got my nissan back on the bench, started working on the frame again.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

wow! lots of great builds going onin here....keep up the great work fam...i need to get aff my ass an do work...lol...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea Matt! That Nissan is gonna be killer.... 
Jantrix, that 34 Ford came out killer....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> wow! lots of great builds going onin here....keep up the great work fam...i need to get aff my ass an do work...lol...


Agreed ! Yeah I need to put in some work too !


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

damn guys, builds lookin real good. I'm puttin in some work on the s-dime right now, should be ready for paint by the end of next week, I hope.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Agreed ! Yeah I need to put in some work too !


that makes the three of us lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

time is wasting away. only 7 months left till this build off is over. better get in gear guys.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> that makes the three of us lol


 4!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Relax Matt........... sense I haven't had much time to build anything on the list, I may extend it a couple months................ don't know for sure yet tho! But its always an option!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Relax Matt........... sense I haven't had much time to build anything on the list, I may extend it a couple months................ don't know for sure yet tho! But its always an option!


Damn it's already a YEAR LONE. i mean come on. lol. no that's cool but just a suggestion for next year. maybe not so many on one list. ya know. maybe just like 4. lol just a thought.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Jantrix said:


> I finished this today. One last detail to add is a sign that will go on the stake sides that will say "L&R Original Parts Rescue". I'll knock that out tomorrow.
> The kit was a vintage AMT 34 kit (thanks Clay) with the Ardun flattie from the Revell Ford F-1. The bed is balsa and the rest of the wood parts are basswood. The mexican blacket is scratch made and the cab has a 4.5 scale inch chop. This will be mated with the trailer that I built earlier in the year, which will be filled with all sorts of great vintage salvaged junk. Enough talk - on to the pics.
> 
> 
> ...


man after taking alittle time to really look at this truck you built. i just gota say that this is going to be a tuff one to beat. i mean it's really clean, and the wood work is really awsome, it really has alot of detail, im going to have to step it up on my Truck build for this build off. nice job.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

I don't think the list is the problem, I think its a time issue, witch is why I went with a year, to me its not a competition, to me its somethin fun for us to do together............ my goal is to keep everyone building as much as possible.......... shit I wanted to add to the list next time around........... and maybe expand it to the rest of layitow............ but just a couple thoughts! 

Everyone is doing a great job so far.......... keep pluggin away fellas..............


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

This is the frame for the nissan hardbody.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

chevyguy97 said:


> man after taking alittle time to really look at this truck you built. i just gota say that this is going to be a tuff one to beat. i mean it's really clean, and the wood work is really awsome, it really has alot of detail, im going to have to step it up on my Truck build for this build off. nice job.


Man, that is high praise. I really appreciate the thought. However I'm a hot rodder in a club of lowrider enthusiasts. So I think you will have a leg up on me when it comes to the voting. However I have been wrong before. I think you have a great start on the Nissan. I see a lot of lowriders where the builder has just butchered the chassis/suspension to lower the ride height. To start from scratch to make everything mechanically correct is taking it to another level. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the comps jantrix, i always build a frame from scratch when im bagging and body dropping one. it's a long slow prosses but it's coming along pretty good so far, im working on the 4-link set up now, and going to start on the front suspension soon. but like you said we will just have to see how the voting goes. but you got my vote so far. lol


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Frame is lookin real good homie!


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

Damn y'all are doing great chevyguy nice ass frame! Clean work!!!, that flatbed is bad ass as well great job guys wish I could be in this thing!!!!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

got primer on the truck. still some ways to go, but its getting even more close


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

looks really good rich.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Okay guys here's a sneak peek at my experimental super-secret low-rider. As you my know I'm not really a low-rider guy but what I do build is usually pretty original. This is no exception. Now I say, experimental because I'm trying out some of the cool low-rider paint tricks I've seen, but without an airbrish, I'm using Duplicolor lacquers. I've not nearly done with this, and it may end up as junk, but I'm having a good time trying this out.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks good homie! 


Got some brakes for the truck, Thanks to Rick at Scale Dreams


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What brakes are they? Really nice.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Brake Disc Emerson biggons 16" dia
Nascar Calipers 

Remember, these are on a 1/20th truck


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Jantrix said:


> Okay guys here's a sneak peek at my experimental super-secret low-rider. As you my know I'm not really a low-rider guy but what I do build is usually pretty original. This is no exception. Now I say, experimental because I'm trying out some of the cool low-rider paint tricks I've seen, but without an airbrish, I'm using Duplicolor lacquers. I've not nearly done with this, and it may end up as junk, but I'm having a good time trying this out.


WOW!! you did that with a rattle can?! nice!! looks like football jersey material maybe?! i dont see the usual flowers for it to be lace.....maybe a small piece of lace w/o flowers?! im just trying to figure out what the car is really?! nice start rob!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

richphotos said:


> Looks good homie!
> 
> 
> Got some brakes for the truck, Thanks to Rick at Scale Dreams
> ...


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

only if you want to finish it LMAO! naw, i'm keepin this one


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

richphotos said:


> only if you want to finish it LMAO! naw, i'm keepin this one


oh i got no problem finishing it!! ill be there til the 23rd, think of a time and place for the deal to go down!!


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> WOW!! you did that with a rattle can?! nice!! looks like football jersey material maybe?! i dont see the usual flowers for it to be lace.....maybe a small piece of lace w/o flowers?! im just trying to figure out what the car is really?! nice start rob!


It's mesh from a old kiddie play-pen. I figured it would look cool and different.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Jantrix said:


> It's mesh from a old kiddie play-pen. I figured it would look cool and different.


ok!! i got kids, i can relate now!! LOL how'd you stick it to the body before paint so it didnt move or bleed?


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> ok!! i got kids, i can relate now!! LOL how'd you stick it to the body before paint so it didnt move or bleed?


I just taped it top and bottom, trying to keep it stretched over the body without distorting the shape of the holes in the mesh (not easy). Especially with the curved nature of this model car. I see now why you usually see lace effects on the top surfaces of cars, becasue the sides are a pain in the ass. As for the bleeding - a build up of light coats is the way to go. Also in this heat, lacquer dried very quickly, there's almost no time for it to bleed under. When you see the finished piece (assuming I don't fuck this up) you'll see that the lacing is not even close to perfect, but since it's just an experiment, I'm not really too concerned.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

them disk brakes are bad ass, im going to have to hit rick up and get a set for my 1/20th nissan im working on.
love that pattern work on your low-low jantrix, looks bad ass.

good work fella, keep it up.
i been working on the 4-link and bag set up on my nissan, still gota make an air tank, and then onto the front, i will post up some pic's as soon as i get the frame all finished.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

chevyguy97 said:


> them disk brakes are bad ass, im going to have to hit rick up and get a set for my 1/20th nissan im working on.
> love that pattern work on your low-low jantrix, looks bad ass.
> 
> good work fella, keep it up.
> i been working on the 4-link and bag set up on my nissan, still gota make an air tank, and then onto the front, i will post up some pic's as soon as i get the frame all finished.


Hell yeah bro! cant wait to see it. glad to know that its 1/20th, gives me some competition on the same scale! What color are you going with on it, or is that under wraps?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i got a bluish purple a buddy of mine give me, i was suppost to paint my real truck that color, but i desided not to, so i think im going to paint the nissan that color. if not i do know for sure it will be some kind of blue. i know your painting yours blue too, so this is really going to be fun. your S-10 is looking really good, so i have been busting ass on mine tring to keep up. now im working on the front suspension and not sure if im going to craft the factory frame onto the frame i built or what yet. just kicking around some ideas.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i desided to go ahead and craft on the front of the factory frame to the frame i built, i think it will be alot better like this, i am building my own A-arms, and not sure on what motor i want to run yet, is it ok to put a 502 chevy in a nissan???????????????????? the reasone i ask is that this is a 1/20th scale and the 502 is a 1/25th scale but it pretty big so i think i will look perfect in this. what do ya'll think??????????


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Kinda the same thing im doing with the ranger project. Lookie good from here bro!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

that is what I did on mine as well, It just workes out better that way


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well it seems we are all on the same page with our 1/20th scale builds so far. this is going to be interesting. lol


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Hell yeah bro, This will be real interesting, i got a few things up my sleeve for this build


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is where im at on mine, still kinda ruff at this point, but it's still in mock up phase. i like to get it all mocked up first, then start cleaning everything up so that it all looks good. ya'll know how it is. lol im putting the bags behind the axel, and still got to build some kind of cross member.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

chevyguy97 said:


> this is where im at on mine, still kinda ruff at this point, but it's still in mock up phase. i like to get it all mocked up first, then start cleaning everything up so that it all looks good. ya'll know how it is. lol im putting the bags behind the axel, and still got to build some kind of cross member.


looking good!


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

chevyguy97 said:


> this is where im at on mine, still kinda ruff at this point, but it's still in mock up phase. i like to get it all mocked up first, then start cleaning everything up so that it all looks good. ya'll know how it is. lol im putting the bags behind the axel, and still got to build some kind of cross member.


Bad ass! What's the bumper there on the front off of????? Looking great matt


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that's the stock bumper i sanded it down and im going to fill in the open spots so that the bumper will be smooth.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

This is how im building my A-arms using 2.4mm tubing. i can use the stock spendles or i might build some not sure on that one yet. still gota sand it smooth. but this is how i do it and it's been working great so far.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Good shit homie!! real good! got the hood hinged up on the s-dime  will do last coat of primer and then onto paint by the end of next week, possibly, its going to be real humid and hot


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

hmmmmmm LOL


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

cool pic, can you show some pic's of how you made the hing for that hood, i have tried a couple of times to make my hoods open like that but i can't seem to get the hing rite. thanks.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

doing those hinges are a super-uber bitch. i been lucky to do it to 2 models...a 49 merc and a d50 dodge. i know where its stumping ya at, i cant explain it for the life of me tho how to get around it. ill try tho

when ya make the hinge and make the part that..lets say a suicide hinge where it has the U area then flattens out for the door... that U needs to be longer on the non moving side before ya make the bend for the door area. i hope that makes some kind of sense.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

SlammdSonoma said:


> doing those hinges are a super-uber bitch. i been lucky to do it to 2 models...a 49 merc and a d50 dodge. i know where its stumping ya at, i cant explain it for the life of me tho how to get around it. ill try tho
> 
> when ya make the hinge and make the part that..lets say a suicide hinge where it has the U area then flattens out for the door... that U needs to be longer on the non moving side before ya make the bend for the door area. i hope that makes some kind of sense.


word up, I got lucky and got both doors and the hood hinged on the first try. not sure how I pulled that off
I hit him up through PM with some pics, Just because i want some secrets on this truck before its out LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ahh yeah sounds good. thats about the most tricky hinge out there to do. suicides are remarkably easy to those.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the pic's homie, i think i found out what was messing me up on mine, but i understand the way you do yours and that looks alot easier. thanks for the help.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

no problem big homie, Glad I was able to help!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well ive been doing some work on the nissan, i got the A-arms built and put on, this is still kinda ruff, but you get the pic. now i gota clean all this up and paint the frame.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

awesome bro, no camber?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

nope no camber, alot of trucks now days don't have camber, they have come up with a way to get rid ofit. after market A-arms and drop spendles will take most, if not all of your camber out these days. i have an old body S-10 and i put on all aftermarket suspension, and it does not have any camber. that's how them guys with body dropped trucks can ride so low.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Unless ya own a ranger with I beams... camber baby camber!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah, Im with ya, I enjoy the trucks nowadays with no camber, looks better imo. Frames looking good man.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

chevyguy97 said:


> nope no camber, alot of trucks now days don't have camber, they have come up with a way to get rid ofit. after market A-arms and drop spendles will take most, if not all of your camber out these days. i have an old body S-10 and i put on all aftermarket suspension, and it does not have any camber. that's how them guys with body dropped trucks can ride so low.


word, Did not know that! lookin good homie


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

chevyguy97 said:


> nope no camber, alot of trucks now days don't have camber, they have come up with a way to get rid ofit. after market A-arms and drop spendles will take most, if not all of your camber out these days. i have an old body S-10 and i put on all aftermarket suspension, and it does not have any camber. that's how them guys with body dropped trucks can ride so low.


hey, my homie is redoing his s10 and i told him about this, which company or companies make them to eliminate camber?


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice dime, should fix the camber though........


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

rollin yota28 said:


> Nice dime, should fix the camber though........


LOL naw... no way around it without making the control arms so small it would not look real


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

I was just messing, its actually not too much camber, it looks good bro


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

rollin yota28 said:


> I was just messing, its actually not too much camber, it looks good bro


LMAO thanks homie!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

it does not take the camber all the way out, it just makes it not so bad, just any after market A-arms will do that. Airbagit.com------ has some and e-bay has them. i am looking a this months minitruckin mag and i am not seeing trucks with camber or some of them have very little, so little that you can't hardly tell it.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

got paint laid down on the frame and axle, once the clear sets up, I can polish it up, and start to get all the suspension done.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man that frame looks awesome---love that color. im tring to get some paint on my frame now.


----------



## jt2020 (Apr 4, 2008)

This is my entry for a year long build off. The kit is a Airfax that I picked up a few years ago. It is 1/25 scale so there is not a lot of detail to it but I tried a few new things with it. I scratched a new suspension spring for the trail arm (I think that is what it is called). I also tried to add the heated look to the exhaust as well as a few weld line. 95% of all the decal work was done setting in a hotel room while out on business. Thanks for looking.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

man that bike looks goo!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that's a bad ass bike, i likes.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Got the color laid down on the truck, now i wait a couple days until about thursday to clear coat.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

That bike is nice, lot of hours on decal work? It's killer though. Is it just one color and the rest decals?


----------



## jt2020 (Apr 4, 2008)

It is yellow and black then all decals. I really enjoy building kits with alot of decals because that is less for me to paint


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

That's actually a good idea!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

last picture until it is completed.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Very nice bro!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

richphotos said:


> last picture until it is completed.


lookin good! where'd the wheels come from?! i was in your hood sunday afternoon......good thing i didnt know your addy, or that would be on the bench here in colorado!!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

I have no idea what the wheels are from, I got them from a member on here. some Jada car


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

He brought the model with him when he was away on business. Now there's a fuckin' modeler right there. Way to go. Looks great.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

That's a bad ass S10 bro. U doin a great job homie can't wait to see it done!!


----------



## jt2020 (Apr 4, 2008)

Jantrix said:


> He brought the model with him when he was away on business. Now there's a fuckin' modeler right there. Way to go. Looks great.


 Gotta do something to pass the time. I have started and finished about 6 kits while away on business.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks fam. its taking a long time to build, but they say, quality over quantity, that will be the last pic until its finished


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

richphotos said:


> last picture until it is completed.


that's sick, i love the color, can't wait till i get my nissan that far along. looks good homie, keep up the great work.


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Civic build might enter for the year build off. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok this is what im building for the lowrider of the year build.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok guys, the truck will be done next week....


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

richphotos said:


> last picture until it is completed.


Very Nice.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

richphotos said:


> Ok guys, the truck will be done next week....


dude, cant wait man, its lookin really good


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

owenart714 said:


> Civic build might enter for the year build off.
> :thumbsup:


???? you know "the year" build off is a car as the same year that you were born right bro?! LOL that civic is a 96-98?......your not a young teenager are you?! LOL


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

but there is also a tuner build too. maybe that's what he's putting that civic in.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> but there is also a tuner build too. maybe that's what he's putting that civic in.


:banghead: :loco: good point!! i was just thinking of "year born" cuz he had just finished a tuner i thought was going into the tuner already....i was having a bad night last night!! LOL just ask jeff........he got an interesting PM from me! ANYWAYS.......civy looks good so far, im diggin those wheels! to bad they are discontinued though...right?


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Got clear on the truck today... Layed down real nice, will require little to no wetsanding..... I still am not sure how to get micro scratches out of paint if there is some after wetsanding, what would be a good product LOL


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

hey rich, look at the meguiars line of polishes and what not, im pretty sure they would have something


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey dynasty boys, does it feel like this year flew by? Ive been watching this buildoff since the beginning, cant believe its already august....


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

I am only entering the truck part of it, this alone took me around 3 months LOL


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

yeah i feel ya, im learning models take alot longer when you actually try detailing and what not


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

gettin closer yall... is the suspense building? cause it is for me!


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

richphotos said:


> gettin closer yall... is the suspense building? cause it is for me!


Can't wait to see it!.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

blackbeard1 said:


> Can't wait to see it!.


x2 man, excited to see it!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

paint is killer. can't wait to see it all finished.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

one door open, one more to go.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

nice homie, what method did you use to open it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

richphotos said:


> gettin closer yall... is the suspense building? cause it is for me!



shits sick!!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> shits sick!!!


 X2 looks bad ass !!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

richphotos said:


> I am only entering the truck part of it, this alone took me around 3 months LOL


year build doesnt end until feb. 2012 i think is where jeff put the date at? so there's time to build some more!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Some good stuff going here. Rich, the truck looks smooooth!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

truck is done. Will be posting pictures tomorrow..


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

richphotos said:


> truck is done. Will be posting pictures tomorrow..


yeah! about time!.............. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

richphotos said:


> truck is done. Will be posting pictures tomorrow..


:wow: no, not tomorrow.....TODAY!!!! :rant:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

x2.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

I only take photos of my models out doors, by the time I got it completed today the lighting outside was terrible, tomorrow will be perfect. Will have pics around noon cdt


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i used thread to cut open the doors, this is the first time i ever used thread, it is alot faster, but i still think the knife is cleaner, but after alittle sanding on the edges it's all pretty cleaned up, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THAT S-10 FINISHED RICH.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Well guys, here is the s10 finished, hope yall like it as much as I do


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

You already know what I think, but I still gotta say it. That truck is badass!!!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

BIG THUMBS UP BRO TRUCK IS KILLER:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

game over in the truck category lol


that dime is sick as fuck!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*THAT IS ONE BAD ASS TRUCK:thumbsup:*


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

richphotos said:


> Well guys, here is the s10 finished, hope yall like it as much as I do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

that came out too sick rich, now i gotta find time to dig out "american toyota" and step up to your pedestal!! LOL


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

richphotos said:


> Well guys, here is the s10 finished, hope yall like it as much as I do


This is the shot right here! :wow: 



D.L.O.Styles said:


> You already know what I think, but I still gotta say it. That truck is badass!!!


x2! 



[email protected] said:


> game over in the truck category lol
> 
> 
> that dime is sick as fuck!


:yes: :yes:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

damm that is one super cool truck, very clean and well executed and smooth lines.. i like it! one of the best little trucks ive seen in a long time!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

That S-10 is so bad ass, i love the detail inside the bed, and the interior is so clean, CONGRATS on winning the Truck Build off. I LOVE them air line fittings, they look so real. GREAT JOB HOMIE, im so glad you live so far away from me, i don't have to worry about you showing up to a model show with that thing and blowing my stuff outa the water. AWESOME.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Really appreciate the props fam, I am really happy with how this turned out. Thanks to a lot of you for the help on a lot of things done to this truck. It was a learning experience, since it was my first scratch built frame and suspension. Next one should top this (since I am a truck guy)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

richphotos said:


> Really appreciate the props fam, I am really happy with how this turned out. Thanks to a lot of you for the help on a lot of things done to this truck. It was a learning experience, since it was my first scratch built frame and suspension. Next one should top this (since I am a truck guy)


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

oh and... second plastic model in over 10-15 years


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that s10 looks badass


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Does anyone have any updates to post in here. a little over 5 months left. still plenty of time to build build build. lol
all i have left on the list is lowrider, truck (im workin onit) and tuner.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

been doing some work on my nissan, i got the doors hinged open, got some cleaning up to do and still gota build door panels but it's coming along slowly.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well has anyone checked any builds off of the list yet, im kinda at a stand still on mine, been building a step side for the james build, but kinda working on the nissan from time to time, there is still plenty of time to finish this list up.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

SORRY DOUBLE POST:banghead:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

IVE HAD MY ENGINE CHECKED OFF FOR A LONG TIME NOW... THE 79 MONTE WILL BE DONE SOON FOR THE YEAR I WAS BORN... I HAVE A 50 PICKUP FOR THE TRUCKS...STILL WAITING ON SOME LOOT TO BUY A COUPLE THING FOR THE MOTORCYLE AN IMPORT CATAGORY AN I FORGOT WHAT ELSE THERE WAS........ OH YEAH HOT ROD AN LOWRIDER...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good guys!! WE AS A CLUB FOR THIS BUILD OFF NEED TO GET CRACKIN TO FINISH OFF THE LIST!! roll call on where everyone is at?! i know matt's about finished!! LOL


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

no im not finished yet, lol---i still got to finish my truck, build the lowrider and the tuner, then im done. lol but we got till FEB of next year, so i still got plenty of time.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

I haven't even started the list, and by the looks of it, with moving again this month, and the daily grind, shits gonna be hard for me period! But ima try!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

good luck on the move jeff, don't worry about the list, the work bench is always open, when you get time to get back to it.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got a lil done here and there on 3 of the catagories..but nothin finished! :banghead:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

The S-10 came out Fresh homie..


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

What's going on in here, not seeing much progress, i am kinda slacking myself on finishing the list, i still need to finish my truck, build the lowrider, and tuner. ROLL CALL.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I guess its time I enter something

hot rod:


















lowrider:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

nice looking hotrod and lowrider.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

:run:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

i got my hot rod done....my engine has been done...my tuner..my lowrider....an the year i was born....didnt have time to finish the rest! is this still going on ?:dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

guess this shit is dead then...:tears: .:banghead:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Lol clean rides.... My respects


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

heres my motor entry.

























And my lowrider entry.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Your 64 is just WOW!!!!!Amazing!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

damn DLO that 64 is clean as hell. nice job.
WELL we still have till the first of FEB to finish up our list.
i am not going to finish the list, but i do have alot done on the list. BIKE----MUSCLE CAR----HOT ROD-----ENGINE-----YEAR I WAS BORN. those are the one's i finished.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ATT: All members of Dynasty, this build off has come to the end, PLEASE post all pic's of builds that you FINISHED for this build off---BEST---Lowrider----Truck----Bike----Hotrod/Muscle car----Tuner---Engine---Year you were born. we will be putting up a poll for voting---Please only post ONE pic of each build. you will have untill the 15th of this month to post up pic's i will try to have the poll set up for voting on the 20th of this month and the voting will last till the end of the month. PLEASE post up pic's of your builds in here. THANKS.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

1 pic per build?
:dunno:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

i only have the truck, lowrider, tuner, and muscle car entry









truck









lowrider









tuner









muscle car


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Here is what I came up with...

TRUCK: Hilux all opened up with a Supra motor









Lowrider: 48 Ford Wagon (was a Ford Woody)









Motor: Ross Gibson Hemi... with lots of extras 









HotRod: 41 Willys PU


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wassup gents. Heres my entry for the best tuner, best engine. and best lowrider section. Wish i could have done more. Next time :roflmao:


Tuner. 99 Honda civic coupe









Engine. 99 Honda civic coupe










Lowrider. 67 Impala


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

LS Monte. Only two for me. Lowrider. Maybe next time I can do more.









And hot rod.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

owenart714 said:


> Wassup gents. Heres my entry for the best tuner, best engine. and best lowrider section. Wish i could have done more. Next time :roflmao:
> 
> 
> Tuner. 99 Honda civic coupe
> ...


Both of these are bad ass!!!! Any more pics of that 67 super clean builds nice details


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

ART2ROLL said:


> LS Monte. Only one for me. Lowrider. Maybe next time I can do more.


I love this car so much. It's SOOO clean and it works! Interior design with all the layers is just raw!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

You guys put together some killer builds for the year.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

OK here are mine, i made a few changes in my line up, but this is what i built in the last year off of the list.
YEAR I WAS BORN.











TRUCK










MUSCLE CAR










HOTROD










ENGINE










BIKE


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Heres my only entries.

Lowrider








Motor


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

MAN that 64 is Awesome, good job onit homie.
KEEP UM COMING GUYS.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

:inout:great work in here ....awesome job fellas!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

it was a slow year for me

hot rod:











lowrider:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW, if there are already pic's of your builds on here you don't have to repost all of them again, just post 1 pic of each build, pick the best pic of each build and post it so i can put it on the voting poll page. 
I will make a new page JUST for the voting to take place on, and i will put a link to THIS page on the voting poll page so that people can look throw this thread and look at all the pic's of every build. THE reasone for post just 1 pic of each build now is so that i can post them to my photobucket and on the 20th i will take all the pic's i have of each catagorey and put them in a poll.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

chevyguy97 said:


> 716 LAYIN LOW, if there are already pic's of your builds on here you don't have to repost all of them again, just post 1 pic of each build, pick the best pic of each build and post it so i can put it on the voting poll page.
> I will make a new page JUST for the voting to take place on, and i will put a link to THIS page on the voting poll page so that people can look throw this thread and look at all the pic's of every build. THE reasone for post just 1 pic of each build now is so that i can post them to my photobucket and on the 20th i will take all the pic's i have of each catagorey and put them in a poll.


il just post one pick of each in here an post all my build picx in my own build thread i guess.. idk..works for me!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

MY BUILDS FOR THE YEAR LONG BUILD OFF..
TRUCK.... I USED 1-99 SILVERADO AN 3 ESCALADE EXT'S TO MAKE THIS...








TUNER...








YEAR I WAS BORN..I USED 1979 PROMO....2-1980 TRUMPITER PARTS CARS....AN 1- 1978 MONTE TOBUILD THIS RIDE.








LOWRIDER....I USED 1959 ELCO AN A 1960 2-DOOR HARD TOP ITS TO BUILD THIS BAD BOY..








HOT ROD..








MOTOR..


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

heres what ive got

hot rod








tuner








truck








lowrider


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

NIIIICE builds up in huuuurrr.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the pic's guys, ANYONE ELSE GOT BUILD PIC'S PLEASE POST 1 OF EACH. thanks.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

come on guys please get those pic's in so i can get a list going of who and what they built. thanks.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

chevyguy97 said:


> come on guys please get those pic's in so i can get a list going of who and what they built. thanks.


sorry i havent yet. i get on here from my phone but cant post pics  i will make a point to do it at work tomorrow


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

HOT ROD....










LOWRIDER...










Thats all i got.... maybe i should build something other than lowriders this year...lol


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

regalistic said:


> HOT ROD....
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hella clean impala but that hot rod is sick as fuck !


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

rollindeep408 said:


> Hella clean impala but that hot rod is sick as fuck !


Thanks bro!


----------



## Payazo.Funk (Oct 6, 2009)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> heres my motor entry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this car is just BEAST!!!! incredible work homie!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

That car is insane..awesome work by far.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

everyone is doing a great job on posting pic's of there builds, THANKS Guys, PLEASE if any Dynasty member built for this build off PLEASE post 1 pic of each build, thanks.


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

Damn nice builds in here.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

beautiful work fellas!


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Okay here's my *hot rod* build. 1953 Studebaker Starliner. The car features Corvette running reat fore and aft. A Chevy 427 and the Baldmin Motion L88 scoop grafted into the Stude hood.










and my *truck* build. A vintage AMT 34 Ford p/u kit. The bed and running boards are real basswood or balsa stained with acrylic craft paints. The engine is the Ardun flattie from the Revell '50 Ford F-1 p/u kit, fully plumbed. The mexican blanket is hand made and the hood is BMF'd and distressed to look like worked steel. The lettering is dry transfer railroad lettering.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man that's a good looking truck. good job onit. i likes.
ANYONE ELSE, GOT SOME PIC'S OF THERE BUILD, PLEASE POST THEM ONLY 2 DAYS LEFT.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

GREAT lookin' builds fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lots of work went into these creations of rollin' art !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

GREAT lookin' builds fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lots of work went into these creations of rollin' art !!!!!!!!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> Ok all Dynasty member's! Jeff and I had the idea of starting a seperate thread for our year long build off we have going because it seems like it keeps gettin lost in our home thread between current builds and other stuff going on in there. With such a long timeline its easy to forget, so here's a thread based on just that! Remember guys this doesnt end til february and plaques will be sent out to the winners of each catagory, so there's time! here's the list for a reminder!
> 1. Lowrider
> 2. Truck
> 3. Motorcycle
> ...


wutz good can i get down ,,and heres another one of my toys 











lol shit this is fast


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Truck Category


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hay richphotos i said only 1 pic please, so pick ONE pic you like and post it please, that is the pic that will be voted on. thanks


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

chevyguy97 said:


> Hay richphotos i said only 1 pic please, so pick ONE pic you like and post it please, that is the pic that will be voted on. thanks


Done, Sorry about that homie, I missed that post.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks richphotos, that truck is sick, i likes.
OK GUYS I WILL BE GETTING THE VOTING PAGE UP AND RUNNING SOON. THANKS FOR POSTING THE PIC'S AND GOOD LUCK ON THE VOTES, EVERYONE DID A GREAT JOB ON BUILDING. NO MATTER WHO WINS, DYNASTY IS SHOWING THE WORLD HOW IT'S DONE.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i am working on getting a votting poll started, having some trouble with it at this time but i will get it up and running soon. thanks.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

regalistic said:


> HOT ROD....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg thats my fav hotrod of all time now. Swagnificent!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

THANKS BRO!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

bike









low rider









truck









tuner


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

your alil late chris.:facepalm:..lol.....holy shit!:run::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks chris for the pic.
ok guys im having trouble with getting a poll started, for some reason it's not working, does anyone know how to do a voting poll, if so i can give you a link to all the pic's i have of the build off models and you can do the poll if ya want.
or tell me how to do it and i will get it going.


----------

